# Wall vent for over the range microwave



## JoeClark (Nov 12, 2008)

I am remodeling my kitchen and had new cabinets put in.

There was an existing hole for the range hood vent that was there before. However, the new cabinets are in a slightly different spot and the new microwave needs to vent in a different spot.

Here is a picture:










I'm wondering if I can just line the whole thing with tin and let it vent out that way or something similar?

I don't want to do any work on the outside of the house if possible.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I'm no tin man but it looks from your picture like a wall stud was cut to install the original vent. I would assume that should be fixed before anything else. 
On my recent remodel, the vent from the microwave oven was in the center of the oven and given the scant amount of room between it and the wall , I don't know how you could offset the vent to the existing vent. Might have to move it.
Good luck.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You really have no choice about the outside work. The vent opening needs to be where it needs to be. There is no ,"tin" work you're going to do, to avoid the inevitable.
Ron


----------



## JoeClark (Nov 12, 2008)

That's what I was afraid of. 

Thanks for the info.

I might have to go with recirculation for now instead of the vent.


----------

